# AMD Phenom II X4 970 BE - Release am 21. September?



## KILLTHIS (7. September 2010)

Wie ATi-Forum.de berichtet, wird AMD den letzten Quadcore der Phenom II-Serie mit C3-Stepping am 21. September auf den Markt schicken. Der Phenom II X4 970 BE wird mit 4 x 3,5 GHz, 2MiB-L2-Cache und 6 MiB-L3-Cache an den Start gehen. ATi-Forum bezieht sich dabei auf den ihnen vorliegenden Informationen. Eine TDP ist leider nicht genannt worden, allerdings unterstützt der 970 BE auch wieder AM2+ und AM3-Mainboards und dementsprechend sowohl DDR2- als auch DDR3-Speicher und wird in 45nm gefertigt.

Quelle: AMD Phenom II X4 970 BE kommt am 21.September


----------



## mycel-x (7. September 2010)

Danke für die News!
Ich habe noch (und das wird wohl auch noch ne Weile so bleiben) den ersten Phenom II 940BE in Betrieb und bekomme Ihn auf knapp 3,4 Gig.
Die hundert MHz mehr machen den 970BE für mich nicht interressant aber man wird sicherlich sowieso noch ne Schippe draufschmeißen heißt übertackten können.
Ich bin der Meinung mit den Phenom II's hat AMD vieles richtig gemacht.
Bleibt zu hoffen das Bulldozer der gebührende Nachfolger wird!!!


----------



## kalkone (7. September 2010)

schönes teil, währe super zum aufrüsten, aberder DDR2 wird ihn wohl etwas einbremsen...
ich warte sowiso auch den bulldozer, halbe sachen werden nicht gemacht


----------



## Krabbat (7. September 2010)

bin mal gespannt auf die übertaktungsqualitäten
nicht, dass ich ihn mir zulegen will, aber es wäre halt mal interessant wie viel die nochmal schafft
vielleicht 7 ghz, der x6 hat ja die 7 ghz marke ganz knapp verfehlt


----------



## mixxed_up (7. September 2010)

Krabbat schrieb:


> bin mal gespannt auf die übertaktungsqualitäten
> nicht, dass ich ihn mir zulegen will, aber es wäre halt mal interessant wie viel die nochmal schafft
> vielleicht 7 ghz, der x6 hat ja die 7 ghz marke ganz knapp verfehlt




Ein Phenom II X4 955 BE hat bereits 7 GHz geknackt.


----------



## MG42 (8. September 2010)

Dachte im ersten Moment die 2 MiB L2 gelten pro Kern, was Übermüdung alles bewirken kann 
Ich wette der kommt im Vergleich zum 965 BE ziemlich überteuert daher, obwohl man den alten 965er locker um die 100MHz Unterschied erhöhen kann und besser wäre es wenn der in 95 Watt TDP Klasse kommt, was natürlich Quatsch ist.


----------



## Trefoil80 (8. September 2010)

kalkone schrieb:


> schönes teil, währe super zum aufrüsten, aberder DDR2 wird ihn wohl etwas einbremsen...



Das denke ich nicht.
Mein System mit DDR2 ist bei Cinebench genauso schnell wie die von PCGH getesteten Systeme mit DDR3...


----------



## XXTREME (8. September 2010)

Keine Ahnung aber wer kauft denn jetzt noch bei den Preisen der Hexa-Cores einen neuen Quad??? Ich gehe mal ganz einfach davon aus, daß der 970er um die 170€ kosten wird und genau das kostet der 1055T auch und der 1075T mit 3GHz. wird vielleicht so um die 200€ kosten. Mir schleierhaft wie man jetzt noch in Zeiten von Hexa und kurz vor Octa-Core CPU´s noch nen Phenom Quad rausbringt. Vier-Kerner sind mitlerweile "Mainstream" und in diesem Segment reichen doch die recht schnellen Athlon II X4 für kleines Geld!!!


----------



## N1truX (8. September 2010)

Wo ist da die News? Das wurde schon vor etwa einem Monat berichtet.
AMD Phenom II X4 970 BE am 21. September?


----------



## DaStash (8. September 2010)

XXTREME schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung aber wer kauft denn jetzt noch bei den Preisen der Hexa-Cores einen neuen Quad??? Ich gehe mal ganz einfach davon aus, daß der 970er um die 170€ kosten wird und genau das kostet der 1055T auch und der 1075T mit 3GHz. wird vielleicht so um die 200€ kosten. Mir schleierhaft wie man jetzt noch in Zeiten von Hexa und kurz vor Octa-Core CPU´s noch nen Phenom Quad rausbringt. Vier-Kerner sind mitlerweile "Mainstream" und in diesem Segment reichen doch die recht schnellen Athlon II X4 für kleines Geld!!!


Weil die meisten Programme/Spiele keinen reellen nutzen von Sixcore CPU´s haben und bis dahin ein Quadcore völlig ausreichend oder gar besser ist, siehe höherer Grundtakt bei weniger Preis.

Jetzt bin ich wieder unentschlossen. Eigentlich wollt eich mir gerade einen 965´er holen aber jetzt wo der neue und letzte Phenom II erscheint werde ich die zwei Wochen noch warten. Ich gehe davon aus das die Selektion der Chips und die verfeinerte Fertigung evtl. dazu führen, dass sie sich unter Luftkühlung zuverlässiger auf 4 Ghz takten lassen. 

MfG


----------



## speddy411 (8. September 2010)

Hmm...Unter Luft auf 4Ghz wird wohl recht schwer. Wenn du keinen guten Chip erwischt wirst du um die 1.55V dafür brauchen und das wird fast nicht kühlbar sein. Zumindest nicht mit Luft.


----------



## Rizzard (8. September 2010)

Wobei +500 MHZ schon denkbar wären. Natürlich kommts immer auf das erwischte Exemplar an.


----------



## DaStash (8. September 2010)

speddy411 schrieb:


> Hmm...Unter Luft auf 4Ghz wird wohl recht schwer. Wenn du keinen guten Chip erwischt wirst du um die 1.55V dafür brauchen und das wird fast nicht kühlbar sein. Zumindest nicht mit Luft.


Jop, so war es bei den bisherigen Modellen. Es gab aber durchaus welche die das geschafft hatten und ich hoffe natürlich das die 970´er selektierte Modelle sind und nicht zu vergesseen spielt die evtl. verfeinerte Verarbeitungstechnik auch noch mit dazu. 

Naja. Ich werde jetzt wohl noch bis zum 22. warten und dann mal schauen wieviel die CPUS kosten werden. Ansonsten hole ich mir wie eigentlich geplant einen 965´er. 

MfG


----------



## facehugger (8. September 2010)

Nur 100Mhz schneller wie der 965 BE??? Hätte man sich mMn sparen können


----------



## Frittenkalle (8. September 2010)

DDR2 zu 3 = kein unterschied weder bei arbeiten noch beim zocken, messbar eventuell aber sonst kein unterschied.

Ich denke die Architektur is am Ende. MMn wir sich das Teil so gut Ocen wie der 965, besonders gute Exemplare bekommt man auf 4Ghz dann ist Schluss!


----------



## tm0975 (8. September 2010)

facehugger schrieb:


> Nur 100Mhz schneller wie der 965 BE??? Hätte man sich mMn sparen können



naja, ersetzt ja preislich imemr das vorgängermodell, so dass unterm strich 100 mhz mehr für 0 euro raussringen. ist doch ok, war doch schon immer bei beiden so gewesen.


----------



## speddy411 (8. September 2010)

@Frittenkalle:

Auch wenn DDR2 gefühlt gleichschnell ist wie DDR3 ist es aber (bei einem Spiele Rechner) mmn. sinnvoller in DDR3 zu investieren in Hinblick auf späteres aufrüsten.

BtT:

Ich finde die Architektur war bzw. ist von der Preis/Leistung nicht zu toppen aber bei Bulldozer wünsche ich mir auch eine gute Effizienz. Wenn man sich beispielsweise anschaut das ein alter Sockel 775 Quad Core fast noch mit dem Phenom II mithalten kann und die heutigen i7 und i5 locker am Phenom vorbeiziehen oder auch mithalten können verspüre ich schon recht oft den Drang auf Intel zu wechseln. Zum Glück hält mich aber die Sockelpolitik und der Preis davon ab.


----------



## Explosiv (8. September 2010)

N1truX schrieb:


> Wo ist da die News? Das wurde schon vor etwa einem Monat berichtet.
> AMD Phenom II X4 970 BE am 21. September?



Aber nicht bestätigt .

MfG,
Explosiv


----------



## ghostadmin (8. September 2010)

Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Zeiten von Athlon und Co... Da gabs dann auch aufeinmal nen 6400+ mit 3,2 GHz weil AMD nicht wollte das sie so derbe gegen Intel abloosen....

Scheint so als wollen sie das jetzt auch mit den aktuellen CPUs veranstalten.. Einfach nur ein bis zum Rand getakteter 955 auf den sie ne neue Nummer drauf geschrieben haben und ihn 40 Euro mehr verkaufen...


----------



## DarkMo (8. September 2010)

XXTREME schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung aber wer kauft denn jetzt noch bei den Preisen der Hexa-Cores einen neuen Quad??? Ich gehe mal ganz einfach davon aus, daß der 970er um die 170€ kosten wird und genau das kostet der 1055T auch und der 1075T mit 3GHz. wird vielleicht so um die 200€ kosten. Mir schleierhaft wie man jetzt noch in Zeiten von Hexa und kurz vor Octa-Core CPU´s noch nen Phenom Quad rausbringt. Vier-Kerner sind mitlerweile "Mainstream" und in diesem Segment reichen doch die recht schnellen Athlon II X4 für kleines Geld!!!


tjoa, mein 920er is ganz io, aber kA ob der meine zukunftspläne ausbremsen würde (6xxxer ati oder sowas). für die zukunft gesehen wäre ein am3 board sicherlich sinnvoller, aber dann brauch ich ja noch dd3 und nen board un bin bei lockerflockigen 200euro mehr - un nich jeder hat nen geldscheisser. so könnte ich meinen jetzigen rechner (falls ich den 920er sogar noch verkauft bekäme) relativ günstig aufrüsten bei kaum leistungsverlust (wenn überhaupt) zu den 6 und 8kernern (un für die 8kerner scheint ein am3 board ja auch scho wieder ein fehlkauf zu sein).

alles sehr gute argumente für mich, so ein schmuckstück nochmal in betracht zu ziehen.


----------



## Mindfuck (8. September 2010)

DaStash schrieb:


> Weil die meisten Programme/Spiele keinen reellen nutzen von Sixcore CPU´s haben und bis dahin ein Quadcore völlig ausreichend oder gar besser ist, siehe höherer Grundtakt bei weniger Preis.
> 
> Jetzt bin ich wieder unentschlossen. Eigentlich wollt eich mir gerade einen 965´er holen aber jetzt wo der neue und letzte Phenom II erscheint werde ich die zwei Wochen noch warten. Ich gehe davon aus das die Selektion der Chips und die verfeinerte Fertigung evtl. dazu führen, dass sie sich unter Luftkühlung zuverlässiger auf 4 Ghz takten lassen.
> 
> MfG



 Also ich denke auch das die 4ghz ohne spannungserhöhung drin ist. Mein 965 schafft die 3,85 ghz auch mit Spannung @ stock.
Die Preise für den 965 und 955 müssen aber noch ein wenig fallen damit der 970 seine Daseinsberechtigung bekommt.


----------



## DaStash (8. September 2010)

Mindfuck schrieb:


> Also ich denke auch das die 4ghz ohne spannungserhöhung drin ist. Mein 965 schafft die 3,85 ghz auch mit Spannung @ stock.
> Die Preise für den 965 und 955 müssen aber noch ein wenig fallen damit der 970 seine Daseinsberechtigung bekommt.


Boah, dass ist wirklich gut. Aber irgendwie werde ich das Gefühl nicht los, dass der 970´er nicht kommen wird, tz. der News. Man kann ihn nirgends auf Geizhals finden und PCGH hat das kürzlich auch dementiert. Ich bin mal gespannt, ich warte jetzt noch eine Woche und wenn sich dann nichts konkreteres ergibt, hole ich mir den 965´er. 

MfG


----------



## zøtac (8. September 2010)

Mhm, als 1.55 Volt sind eher selten für 4GHz nötig. Mit 1.535 komm ich unter Wasser schon bis 4,51 GHz.
Aber Ich weiß nicht warum der 970 ein besseres OC Potential als der 955 oder 965 haben soll, das ist einfach nur ein 955 mit angehobenen Multi, also 100% das selbe. 
Und Nach dem Sinn von 3,4 oder 3,5GHz Referenztakt frage ich mich auch schon länger, das sind genau die selben Prozessoren nur teurer...


----------



## DarkMo (8. September 2010)

najo, wenn dir das ding durchbrennt, bekommstes geld wieder. brennt dein oc'ter wegen dem oc durch, is die kohle im eimer ^^ is wie ne versicherung - 90% brauchen sie nie aber zahlen ein leben lang, die andern 10% werden aber davon bezahlt ^^


----------



## zøtac (8. September 2010)

Ja aber ich mein - Wenn ein Programm/Spiel mit 3200MHz nicht läuft, wieso sollte es dann mit 300MHz mehr laufen? Ich mein der Leistungsunterschied geht gegen 0


----------



## Dogfish_Rising (8. September 2010)

zøtac schrieb:


> Mhm, als 1.55 Volt sind eher selten für 4GHz nötig. Mit 1.535 komm ich unter Wasser schon bis 4,51 GHz.
> Aber Ich weiß nicht warum der 970 ein besseres OC Potential als der 955 oder 965 haben soll, das ist einfach nur ein 955 mit angehobenen Multi, also 100% das selbe.
> Und Nach dem Sinn von 3,4 oder 3,5GHz Referenztakt frage ich mich auch schon länger, das sind genau die selben Prozessoren nur teurer...


Ich könnte mir gut vorstellen, dass AMD die Fertigung noch optimieren konnte - insofern dürften die CPUs sehr taktfreudig sein, falls der 970er denn tatsächlich released wird.


----------



## Waxwiesel (9. September 2010)

Also mein Phenom II x4 955 , läuft mit 1.300 V auf 3.8 GhZ bei geschmeidigen ( 45 Max Temps . ) . Zum Benchen , lief er auch schon auf 4.2 Ghz mit 1.400 v . Für mich ist die 970er Cpu , absolut nicht interessant !

Mfg


----------



## Super Grobi (9. September 2010)

Naja, naja...

wenn ich hier was von 1,55 Volt lesen... 

Was hat das mit der CPU zu tun? WENN diese CPU mit default Vcore auf 3,8-4,0ghz läuft... dann ist es ein Knaller.

Aber ich befürchte das es nicht so einfach ist.

Mein "uralt" 940 läuft mit 3,6ghz @ 1,3575V (C2)

Dieser Wert ist völlig i.O. für ein 940BE mit gescheiter LuKü. 

Was ich damit sagen will: Was soll die CPU bringen? Ich fand 955 und 965 schon überflüssig!

SG


----------



## Waxwiesel (9. September 2010)

Da hast du wohl Recht .
Und mal ne andere Frage , welcher 955er läuft denn nicht mit 3.5 GhZ ?
Ist alles nur Geldmacherei , in meinen Augen .


----------



## Super Grobi (9. September 2010)

Bei Geizhals hab ich gerade den 975 gefunden. Angegeben mit 140 Watt... was das? (955/965 @ 1,375 oder 1,4V?)

AMD Phenom II X4 975 Black Edition, 4x 3.60GHz, boxed (HDZ975FBGMBOX) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland

SG

p.s.
wieso schreibst du bei Ghz das "z" groß? (Posting und Sig.)


----------



## Waxwiesel (9. September 2010)

^^ ja Nice , der ist ja fast so schnell wie meiner 

Mal gespannt wie viel der kosten soll , den 955er hab ich gestern für 115 € für meinen Bruder geschossen .

P.s  Keine Ahnung , hab ich immer so gemacht  Besser jetzt ?


----------



## Super Grobi (9. September 2010)

Gibts eigentlich noch Shops, wo man AMD CPUs pretested kaufen kann? Antwort gerne via PN 

SG


----------



## Waxwiesel (9. September 2010)

Keine Ahnung , ich habe die Cpu gestern . Von nem guten Freund gekauft , hatte er auch schon 2 Wochen im Rechner 

Wollte unbedingt nen 6 Kerner haben , aber naja .


----------



## Super Grobi (9. September 2010)

Waxwiesel schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung , ich habe die Cpu gestern . Von nem guten Freund gekauft , hatte er auch schon 2 Wochen im Rechner
> 
> Wollte unbedingt nen 6 Kerner haben , aber naja .



Eben 

Ein 1055T pretested wäre doch was, oder?

Aber die ganze Shops sind pleite, die mal bekannt waren, für sowas. Wäre sicher auch mal ein kleinen Artikel in der PCGH wert!

Ich gehöre zu den "dummen" die gerne etwas mehr ausgehen würden, um dann GARANTIERT das zu bekommen, was man sich wünscht.

SG


----------



## Marc1504 (9. September 2010)

Naja. Da sowieso so gut wie alle 955/965 sich auf diesen Takt - und noch  einiges darüber hinaus - takten lassen, wird das wohl nicht so der  Renner, denke ich. Aber es ist ok - auch Nicht-Übertakter sollen ja  "Spaß" haben. 

Wobei sich dann die Frage stellt: Warum eine "BE" kaufen, wenn man nicht...? Naja. 

Vielleicht gibt´s dann ja bald ein paar User mehr, die mir einem Deneb 4.x GHz "hinbekommen" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Allein, mir fehlt der Glaube...


----------



## Sperrfeuer (9. September 2010)

Da bin ich mal gespannt wieviel Euro AMD da für 100 MHz haben will.
Sind das jetzt eigentlich beschnittene x6er Kerne oder die gleichen wie bei x4 965 etc?


----------



## Mr.Korky (9. September 2010)

Komich warum die nicht direkt 3,6 975 BE machen 
und Tdp 140


----------



## Krautmaster (9. September 2010)

Mindfuck schrieb:


> Also ich denke auch das die 4ghz ohne spannungserhöhung drin ist. Mein 965 schafft die 3,85 ghz auch mit Spannung @ stock.





zøtac schrieb:


> Mhm, als 1.55 Volt sind eher selten für 4GHz nötig. Mit 1.535 komm ich unter Wasser schon bis 4,51 GHz.



Screenshots ink Temps und Prime min 60 min please 


Manche hier haben nicht kapiert, dass OC nur wenige betreiben. Für jeden OEM PC mit diesen CPU ist es besser es heißt 3,5 Ghz anstelle von 3,4 Ghz. Außerdem kostet es den Käufer ja nichts extra sofern die CPU 1:1 ersetzt wird und zum selben Preis im Laden ist.
Für den Kunden kanns nich schaden, AMD kanns prinzipiell auch nicht schaden. 

Btw...

[img=http://www.abload.de/thumb/krautmaster45x7m7.jpg]

oder eben 6 Kerne

[img=http://www.abload.de/thumb/krautmaster4457ls.jpg]


@ Zimmertemp + Wasser


----------



## r34ln00b (9. September 2010)

zwar schön das die einen 3,5ghz x4 rausbringen, aber für mich uninteressant... .

mein momentaner 920 mit 2,8ghz reicht mir völlig aus, wodurch mir der 3,5ghz x4 vorerst uninterssant ist.


----------



## DaStash (9. September 2010)

Ist auch nur für "Neukäufer" interessant, wie für mich, der noch einen Athlon 64 x2 sein Eigen nennt.  

MfG


----------



## Krabbat (9. September 2010)

also ich finde die könnten ruhig noch son 3,7 ghz phenom rausbringen, der dann 140 watt tdp hat
für übertakter sinnlos, aber für nicht übertakter durchaus gut, vor allem weil mit garantie ausgestattet!


----------



## ghostadmin (9. September 2010)

Jaaaah mit der Garantie zum heizen.


----------



## Bääängel (9. September 2010)

@Ghostadmin
Dann noch nen ordentlichen fermi rein und fertig ist die perfekte heizung....


@Topic

Wenn jemand sich jetzt ncoh nen Ph II x4 holen will, dann sollte er mMn sich den x4 955 95 TDP holen, einfach sparsamer --> besser zu kühlen --> leiser Betrieb möglich.


----------



## DaStash (9. September 2010)

Bääängel schrieb:


> Wenn jemand sich jetzt ncoh nen Ph II x4 holen will, dann sollte er mMn sich den x4 955 95 TDP holen, einfach sparsamer --> besser zu kühlen --> leiser Betrieb möglich.


Wenn man nicht übertakten will mag das gut sein. Wenn man jedoch Wert auf einen offenen Multi legt sollte man darauf achten einen BE zu kaufen. 

MfG


----------



## Rizzard (9. September 2010)

DaStash schrieb:


> Wenn man nicht übertakten will mag das gut sein.



Auch Leute die gerade NICHT übertakten kommt ein hoher Standardtakt zugute.


----------



## mixxed_up (9. September 2010)

Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Auch Leute die gerade NICHT übertakten kommt ein hoher Standardtakt zugute.




Richtig, und das sind die Allermeisten. Die Allerwenigsten übertakten, weshalb ich auch immer Unsinn finde hier zu sagen, der Prozessor wäre sinnlos weil man ja eh übertakten kann.


----------



## DaStash (10. September 2010)

Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Auch Leute die gerade NICHT übertakten kommt ein hoher Standardtakt zugute.


Wie ich eben schrieb, "wenn man nicht übertakten will...". 

Ich bin mal gespannt ob überhaupt etwas dran ist, immerhin ist der Chip noch nicht einmal irgendwo eingetragen und der Release soll ja bald sein.

MfG


----------



## Rizzard (10. September 2010)

Deine Aussage aufs nicht übertakten war doch auf den 955 des vorigen Posts bezogen. Daher ging ich davon aus du willst auf einen kleineren Takt (im Gegensatz zum 970) hinaus.


----------



## bytefuzzy (10. September 2010)

Krautmaster schrieb:


> Screenshots ink Temps und Prime min 60 min please
> .......



Bitteschön mit Luft 

http://www.abload.de/img/primerun25std.4120mhz1f9ik.jpg

oki doki
_*fuzzy*_


----------



## DaStash (10. September 2010)

bytefuzzy schrieb:


> Bitteschön mit Luft
> 
> http://www.abload.de/img/primerun25std.4120mhz1f9ik.jpg
> 
> ...


WOW....

Da haste ja mal richtig Glück gehabt. Genau so ein würde ich auch gerne erwischen. Wie lange läuft der denn primestable? 

MfG


----------



## belle (10. September 2010)

Sehr interessante Info! Vor allem nützlich wäre die CPU für Nicht-Übertakter, bei denen kein Sechskerner läuft und die AM3/AM2+ nochmal upgraden wollen. Ich muss einfach unbedingt wissen ob der Prozzi bei mir läuft, da DFI bekanntlich den Support eingestellt hat und seit Herbst 2009 kein BIOS für mein Board erschienen ist. Da der 970 BE ein C3 Stepping hat, sollte es doch funktionieren oder was meint ihr? Da schon kein X6 bei mir möglich ist, würde ich dann gerne vom 920 auf den 970 umsteigen (auch wegen übertakten, hatte nicht viel Glück mit meinem 920er).
EDIT: Ich lese gerade, dass der 965 BE C3 ebenfalls unterstützt wird, der reicht auch aus.


----------



## DaStash (10. September 2010)

belle schrieb:


> Sehr interessante Info! Vor allem nützlich wäre die CPU für Nicht-Übertakter


Nicht unbedingt. Die Fertigungsprozesse verbessern sich ja mit der Zeit und die Chips sind höchstwahrscheinlich selektiert, von daher besteht die realistische chance das dadurch die Übertaktbarkeit besser ist als bei den Älteren, auch besser als bei dem 965´er.

MfG


----------



## Mr.Korky (10. September 2010)

bytefuzzy schrieb:


> Bitteschön mit Luft
> 
> http://www.abload.de/img/primerun25std.4120mhz1f9ik.jpg
> 
> ...



lmaa 
noch was nb tackt und ddr1800
und das ding ist ne rackete


----------



## bytefuzzy (10. September 2010)

*@Mr.Korky*

Warum noch 1800er RAM kaufen?  
Das Ergebnis reicht mir auch so.  NB auf 2200

24/7 Settings
http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=24-7settingsx6v1.jpghttp://www.abload.de/image.php?img=24-7settingsx6v1.jpghttp://www.abload.de/img/24-7settingsx6v1.jpg

grEEtz
*fuzzy

*_BtT_*
*


----------



## Mr.Korky (11. September 2010)

net kaufen tackten


----------



## ole88 (11. September 2010)

und auf wieviel is der steigerbar an mhz? also ich komm mit meinem locker über die 4ghz


----------



## belle (11. September 2010)

DaStash schrieb:


> Nicht unbedingt. Die Fertigungsprozesse verbessern sich ja mit der Zeit und die Chips sind höchstwahrscheinlich selektiert, von daher besteht die realistische chance das dadurch die Übertaktbarkeit besser ist als bei den Älteren, auch besser als bei dem 965´er.
> 
> MfG



Ich weis, das hab ich auch am Ende meines Kommentars gemeint. Ich denke eben nur, dass es auch Leute gibt, die nie übertakten (eher die Masse). Für die lohnt sich der Prozessor schon, da zwischen einem Phenom II X4 925 und einem 970 BE schon einiges an Leistung liegen würde.


----------



## zøtac (11. September 2010)

belle schrieb:


> Ich weis, das hab ich auch am Ende meines Kommentars gemeint. Ich denke eben nur, dass es auch Leute gibt, die nie übertakten (eher die Masse). Für die lohnt sich der Prozessor schon, da zwischen einem Phenom II X4 925 und einem 970 BE schon einiges an Leistung liegen würde.


Naja, wie gesagt, was mit nem 955/940/925 nicht läuft, läuft mit dem 970 garantiert auch nicht. Der Leistungszuwachs ist dazu einfach zu gering...


----------



## belle (11. September 2010)

Da bin ich aber anderer Meinung, immerhin liegen zwischen dem 920/925 und dem 970 satte 700 MHz PRO KERN! Sicherlich ist die Gesamtleistung auch abhängig von der verwendeten GraKa...


----------



## Infin1ty (11. September 2010)

Frag mich echt, was AMD mit der CPU erreichen will ? 
Muss zøtac echt mal zustimmen...


----------



## Ezio (11. September 2010)

Dann solltest du dich auch fragen was Intel mit dem 870, 950, 960 usw erreichen will


----------



## ole88 (11. September 2010)

geld abzocken


----------



## Ezio (11. September 2010)

Richtig genau das^^


----------



## bytefuzzy (12. September 2010)

ole88 schrieb:


> und auf wieviel is der steigerbar an mhz? also ich komm mit meinem locker über die 4ghz



??
Meinst du jetzt meinen 965er? Oder redest du von dem neuen 970er?
Da es den 970er ja noch nicht gibt kannst du den auch noch nicht ""locker"" auf über 4GHz overclocken (steigbar). (Was aber ganz sicher gehen sollte.) 
Meiner, wie schon weiter oben gezeigt
http://www.abload.de/img/primerun25std.4120mhz1f9ik.jpg
Dann zeig doch mal dein Ergebnis. 

Eigentlich geht's hier ja um den X4 970BE, also back to topic!

_*fuzzy*_


----------



## ole88 (12. September 2010)

vom 965er


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. September 2010)

Zum Ausklang des Sockels noch mal ein Prozessor rausbringen, der noch ein paar MHz mehr hat als der andere, kommt mir sehr bekannt vor...


----------



## thysol (12. September 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Zum Ausklang des Sockels noch mal ein Prozessor rausbringen, der noch ein paar MHz mehr hat als der andere, kommt mir sehr bekannt vor...



Jo, es lohnt sich genauso wenig von einem Intel Core i5-750 auf einen Intel Core i5-760 umzusteigen wie von einem AMD Phenom 2 X4 965BE auf einen AMD Phenom 2 X4 970BE umzusteigen.


----------



## DarkMo (12. September 2010)

aber wie gesagt: es gibt eben nich nur leute mit 965ern ^^ und für die (besonders mit nem am2+ system) kann es schon lohnenswert sein


----------



## Super Grobi (12. September 2010)

DarkMo schrieb:


> aber wie gesagt: es gibt eben nich nur leute mit 965ern ^^ und für die (besonders mit nem am2+ system) kann es schon lohnenswert sein



Da würde ich denoch über ein Phenom X6 nachdenken. Den der geht auf AM2+ ebenfalls 

SG


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. September 2010)

DarkMo schrieb:


> aber wie gesagt: es gibt eben nich nur leute mit 965ern ^^ und für die (besonders mit nem am2+ system) kann es schon lohnenswert sein


 
Die haben sich aber schon lange ein 955/965 gekauft und warten nicht seit 2 Jahren auf den 970.


----------



## DarkMo (12. September 2010)

ich hab immernoch meinen 920er ^^ und mich würde der reizen, da mehrkerner eh noch etwas unberührtes land sind und anwendungen dann öfters doch von nem hohen takt statt mehr kernen profitieren (und ausserdem dacht ich die 6 kerner gingen nur auf am3 ^^). und billiger wirde er zudem auch noch sein - ein RIESEN argument für mich zum bsp ^^


----------



## bytefuzzy (13. September 2010)

ole88 schrieb:


> und auf wieviel is der steigerbar an mhz? also ich komm mit meinem locker über die 4ghz



He,

wo bleibt dein Beweis?
Schreiben kann man viel. Also, vorzeigen! 

oki doki
_*fuzzy*_

BtT


----------



## 3-way (14. September 2010)

ganz egal ob der jetzt armselige 100mhz mehr hat als der p2 965, wenn ich für soviel Geld ne CPU kaufen wollte dann auf jeden Fall nen six-core. 50% theoretische Mehrleistung sind für heute und vor allem für die Zukunft extrem relevant.


----------



## DarkMo (14. September 2010)

AMD Phenom II X4 970 Black Edition C3-Step (HDZ970FBGMBOX) - Daten- und Preisvergleich - Schottenland.de

leider noch keine preise ^^


----------



## Explosiv (14. September 2010)

DarkMo schrieb:


> AMD Phenom II X4 970 Black Edition C3-Step (HDZ970FBGMBOX) - Daten- und Preisvergleich - Schottenland.de
> 
> leider noch keine preise ^^



Hier aber schon .

MfG,
Explosiv


----------



## mixxed_up (14. September 2010)

bytefuzzy schrieb:


> He,
> 
> wo bleibt dein Beweis?
> Schreiben kann man viel. Also, vorzeigen!
> ...




Findest du das etwa unrealistisch? Viele 965er schafften 4 GHz, ebenso die 955er und 940er.


----------



## DarkMo (14. September 2010)

Explosiv schrieb:


> Hier aber schon .
> 
> MfG,
> Explosiv


hui, ich hätte auf 180 oder gar mehr getippt. so is das ja sogar ganz angenehm. der 965 mit 3,4 kostet um die 150 un der mit 3,5 dann wohl rund 175. 965: 4,4Cent/MHz, 970: 5Cent/MHz -> ~14% mehr je MHz *hmm* ^^


----------



## ole88 (14. September 2010)

er hat post von mir bekommen, bis jetzt hab ich keine antwort von ihm erhalten


----------



## thysol (14. September 2010)

DarkMo schrieb:


> hui, ich hätte auf 180 oder gar mehr getippt. so is das ja sogar ganz angenehm. der 965 mit 3,4 kostet um die 150 un der mit 3,5 dann wohl rund 175. 965: 4,4Cent/MHz, 970: 5Cent/MHz -> ~14% mehr je MHz *hmm* ^^



Die Preis-Leistung scheint ziemlich gut zu sein. Ich glaube dass wird eine interessante CPU.


----------



## bytefuzzy (16. September 2010)

mixxed_up schrieb:


> Findest du das etwa unrealistisch? Viele 965er schafften 4 GHz, ebenso die 955er und 940er.



Es geht ja auch nicht um die 4 GHz, sondern darum sie mit 1,4 V ""locker"" zu schaffen. 

Auf solch eine PN werde ich auch nicht antworten. 

grEEtz
_*fuzzy*_


----------



## ole88 (16. September 2010)

was bistn du fürn komischer vogel, hastn link zum cpu thread bekommen weil du ja son zeug von dir gibst beweis und so, und dann nich drauf antworten? lol fail


----------



## klefreak (16. September 2010)

nur zum einwerfen..

mein 1055t geht mit 1,464 unter Wasser! auf 3,9ghz (alle 6kerne) Prime und auch F@H Stable (24/7 tested)

JEDOCH: ist das bei weitem nicht so einfach gewesen denn gerade bei mir war dank Ramvollbestückung (4x2gb ddr31600er) bei hohem Referenztakt das Setting  schwierig zu stabilisieren !!! (hab da einige Tage dran gewerkelt bis das "funktionierte")
klar ist, dass man solch eine CPU auch leichter hoch bekommt wenn man "nur" 2 RAM Verbaut..

mfg

@OLE88  er wird schon so viel FAN-Post bekommen dass er wegen solcher Lappalien nicht antworten kann


----------



## DarkMo (16. September 2010)

AMD Phenom II X4 970 Black Edition (HDZ970FBGMBOX) - Daten- und Preisvergleich - Schottenland.de
ein shop der ihn für rund 200 flocken anbietet ^^ - wens intressiert *g* also mir wärs zu teuer so. für 40 mehr gibts scho den großen 6er.


----------



## bytefuzzy (17. September 2010)

ole88 schrieb:


> was bistn du fürn komischer vogel, hastn link zum cpu thread bekommen weil du ja son zeug von dir gibst beweis und so, und dann nich drauf antworten? lol fail



Meine Antwort steht in post #49 
Könnt ihr beiden euch ja mal ansehen. 

_*fuzzy*_


----------



## ole88 (17. September 2010)

ja und? du meintest doch das meiner das nich packt


----------



## bytefuzzy (17. September 2010)

Ich sprach auch nicht von "nicht schaffen".

Nur einen Blick werfen auf dein Ergebnis, ob du's tatsächlich schaffst "*locker*" unter 1,4 V *ÜBER 4,1 GHz* zu kommen. (Aber UNTER 1,4V bist du auch nicht!)

grEEtz
*fuzzy

*_/edit
Screen mit dem CPU-Z Validator ist doch kein Beweis für Stabilität unter Prime.
Also zeig mir einen screen mit mehr als 2,5 Std. prime-stable, ca. 1,4 V und "locker" ÜBER 4,1 GHz. Wenn möglich auch noch Luft gekühlt, dann nehme ich dir deine Aussage ab. _
* 
BtT
*


----------



## ole88 (17. September 2010)

wer betreibt bei ner wakü seinen prozzi unter denn 1,4V? also für irgendwas hab ich die ja^^
ach und 4,3ghz sind geknackt


----------



## Explosiv (17. September 2010)

Der Phenom II X4 970 ist bereits ab 174,-Euro zu haben, sogar sofort lieferbar .

MfG,
Explosiv


----------



## Super Grobi (17. September 2010)

Explosiv schrieb:


> Der Phenom II X4 970 ist bereits ab 174,-Euro zu haben, sogar sofort lieferbar .
> 
> MfG,
> Explosiv



Kannste behalten! Für 175 gibts doch schon einen X6 1055T 

Die sollen mal besser die X6 95 Watt bringen... dann werde ich nämlich schwach 

SG


----------



## DarkMo (17. September 2010)

naja, ich würde aber erstmal takt vor kernen sehen ^^ eine anwendung profitiert vom takt immer (und das wären hier immerhin 700mhz), von kernen allerdings nich zwingend *g* nen 3,4ghz 6kerner fehlt mir persönlich, wenn ich ehrlich bin ^^


----------



## Super Grobi (18. September 2010)

Du hast völlig recht!

ABER guck dir den Mark an und was die Leute haben wollen, wenn die sich eine neues System zusammen stellen.

Selbst ich, wo ich weiss, das 3,5ghz x4 flotter ist, als X6 2,8ghz, würde DENOCH den X6 kaufen!

SG

p.s.
ein X6 mit 2,5 ghz würde mehr Kohle für AMD bringen!


----------



## bauarbeiter (20. September 2010)

Manche glauben halt dem Media Markt Verkäufer der sagt 4*3,5GHz sind zur Zeit schneller als ein 
Phenom II X6 mit 6*2,5, aber von der Zukunftssicherheit sagt er nichts. Oder der Preis/Leistung.


----------



## Rocksteak (20. September 2010)

Super Grobi schrieb:


> ein X6 mit 2,5 ghz würde mehr Kohle für AMD bringen!



Seh ich auch so, 4-Kerner dieser Generation sind mittlerweile, nun ja, "überholt". Da die meisten Käufer zum Fortschritt tendieren, würde sich ein solcher X6 wohl eher auszahlen.


----------

